# Irrigation for new trees



## ThomasD (Sep 24, 2018)

Just planted 8 new trees approx 6 ft high.
Need to irrigate them either traditional or drip.
Closest water source is 100 ft away from first tree and trees are about 30 ft appart.

Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Since you are in Southern Georgia, We in the south are blessed with Humidity.. and cursed. lol I have used the Tree Bag system before as a temporary fix until you can get the roots established. 20 gallons on the slow setting should water for 6-8 hours. Adjust for duration.

Here is the company I used, Tree Gator.( using the TLF Amazon Link ).

https://www.amazon.com/Tree-Gator/b/ref=w_bl_hsx_s_lg_web_3045579011?ie=UTF8&node=3045579011&field-lbr_brands_browse-bin=Tree+Gator

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMpVdCkM7ho

Hope this helps.


----------

